# I need an honest opinion on an engine



## nrscroller (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi
I would like to get a couple more smaller switchers for my HO switching layout. I only want DCC. no sound.
I have been looking at the Bachmann 70 tonners and am wondering or the price, if they are any good at all. 
I can afford to buy anything I want but at 74 I don't want to spend a ton of money on an engine that someday people won't know what to do with. It's kinda sad to see where the hobby has gone cost wise. I want an engine with DCC installed also, I don't want to mess with decoder installing.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Bachmann GE 70 ton switcher is a good selection
for a switching layout. I had two of them. If you will
be working a train with a number of cars, you may want
to add weight to the loco to avoid wheel spin. Most
hobby shops have 1 foot lead strips marked in 1 oz
sections...and it has self stick backing. Or you can use
tire or fishing weights.

Another fine switcher from Bachmann is the S4...it is
a little heavier and can work a number of cars right
out of the box. 

Both models are available as DCC.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't have that one, but I have one of their little 44 tonners. It's a great loco.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I have a Bmann L&N RS 3 ..Nothing to complain about ..creeps well, good lighting/detail.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I don’t have a recommendation but but check http://www.spookshow.net/ before you buy a engine, it saved me one time!


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

QueenoftheGN….this is a very good reference guide. Thank you for posting. Bookmarked.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a 70 ton, probably seven years old but don't use it much ... no complaints at all .. by the way, spookshow is only N scale, won't find any HO or larger there, lol


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

wvgca said:


> I have a 70 ton, probably seven years old but don't use it much ... no complaints at all .. by the way, spookshow is only N scale, won't find any HO or larger there, lol


perfect....I'm coming back to this hobby after a long, long, time away from it. And N scale is where I decided to go.

I am starting from scratch. I will be going DCC, and I will need one loco to start with in order to test out the trackplan, and the DCC system itself. I am pretty well sold on the Broadway Limited EMD SW-2 switcher. Reading the information provided on the "guide" mentioned, has pretty much solidified my choice.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Bachmann Alco S4 with dcc pre-installed might be worth considering.

Also... Atlas "gold" RS1 or RS3 (dcc & sound, more money but very high quality).
You can also buy Atlas "silver" versions (but you need to install a decoder in them).

I would also suggest Proto 2000 (new-old-stock LifeLike) GP7's or GP9's. These will need a decoder (be aware that some are dcc-ready while others are not), and might require new wheelsets (due to cracked gears on the originals, but some ebay sellers replace the gears before putting them up for sale). VERY nice engines when done.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Yes, there certainly are many other choices available, however, selection is more limited in Canada, I find. I have browsed many Canadian sites and the selection and prices differ greatly from what is available in the US. With a currency exchange currently at $1.37 Cdn to the US dollar, it narrows my search down considerably! 

Also, I am only interested in the time period that I grew up in, and in my area. So I look for CN, and CP of course, but I really want to find a TH&B (Toronto Hamilton & Buffalo Ry.) loco in N scale. Impossible. So I will have to spend good money for a loco and then strip it and paint/letter it in the TH&B scheme. Part of the fun though, isn't it? Late 50's, 60's, and early 70's is my time period. So, EMD switchers, GP7s and GP9s are of interest to me. We also had a New York Central line running right through our town, so there's that as well.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

TommyB said:


> QueenoftheGN….this is a very good reference guide. Thank you for posting. Bookmarked.


. Np


----------

